

Google Glass Sparks Rise of Neo-Luddism - tdonaghe
http://www.internetevolution.com/author.asp?section_id=2724&doc_id=260938&

======
a_p
I think "Neo-Luddism" is a very poor description of people who are against
Google Glass. The original Luddites were against modern machinery because it
destroyed their ability to make a living with the skills that they had. The
opponents of Google Glass think that this technology is an invasion of their
privacy, which has nothing to do with their ability to earn a living a feed
themselves.

~~~
tdonaghe
I suppose I'm using a more broad definition of the word than you are. Also,
notice that I'm not using the term Luddite. The wikipedia article on Neo-
Luddism seems to agree with my definition as well.

Though I do see mature AR tech as something which certainly will put people
out of some jobs if they refuse to embrace it.

------
doctorstupid
_You'll never be at a loss for anyone's name. Similarly, you'll never forget
where someone works or what you spoke about the last time you talked. You'll
be able to recall instantly every bit of information from every..._

Tell me, if I'm dependent on this thing for my memory, then who am I? If I
require the cloud to tell me someone's name, then do I really know them? Do
_I_ even...

Giving examples of how an individual will be assisted in current-day problems,
such as remembering contacts (the pain!), is ignoring the forces pushing the
individual as we currently know it to cease to exist.

~~~
tdonaghe
Those are great questions, actually. We're all already very dependent on
technology right now, so I don't see a problem with going even further. I'm a
weirdo transhumanist though. :)

------
dromidas
Do the neo-luddites not realize that we are on cameras all of the time anyway?
Except most likely when you are in your home. Although there is a chance you
are on camera there as well without your knowledge.

You cannot go out in public without being recorded on video and haven't for
years and years already. It's great that google glass is helping awareness of
this issue, but I think it is not targeting the right things.

~~~
r00fus
You're serious? Maybe in major city centers, but in the suburbs or rural
areas, who's doing the surveilling?

I don't consider an occasional (or even regular) satellite imaging and GMaps
vans to be remotely as invasive as a random person walking down the street
with their Glass recording me trying to keep my crying babies happy in the
stroller.

~~~
tdonaghe
I might be concerned if the only thing the random Glass wearer recorded was
you walking your babies, but if that's a small part of his daily record, so
what? Without Glass he would have seen you just the same.

~~~
r00fus
When someone wears Glass and is recording, they cease to be "just another
person" and become a lens of Google's panopticon.

~~~
tdonaghe
Plus the panopticon of everyone else with access to the data. I think we'll be
able to broadcast our recordings publicly, and if so then tools will exist to
take advantage of all the data in the public broadcasts and then we'll all be
able to look into each other's lives in an equal way. People who don't
publicly broadcast may well be shunned.

------
electrichead
This is a really good article and even better title!

~~~
tdonaghe
Thanks! :)

